
New free book – How I Teach: Reflecting on 15 years in design education - jkolko
https://www.howiteachdesign.com/
======
jkolko
I've taught for 15 years, and get a lot of questions from people who are
either starting training programs at their company or are starting to teach
adjunct at a university (or at programs like GA). This is a book that talks
about what I've learned, and include example artifacts like syllabii,
assignments, and other things.

I hope it's useful :)

